
Bringing you up to Speed on AMP - nigelgutzmann
https://amphtml.wordpress.com/2015/11/24/bringing-you-up-to-speed-on-amp/
======
rbinv
I still don't see the point. This could (and can) all be done without any
additional/special markup or even JS. Also, kind of ironic (with regards to
performance) that they mention upcoming support of major tracking scripts and
ad networks.

edit: previous discussion (of AMP itself) at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10358597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10358597)

~~~
SimeVidas
The point is enforcement. Currently, ad tech does not allow websites to
achieve great performance (incl. fast page loads). AMP changes this by
enforcing new rules for ads and everything else.

~~~
rbinv
According to
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/blob/master/builtins/a...](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/blob/master/builtins/amp-
ad.md), ads are injected as an iframe:

"Ads are loaded like all other resources in AMP documents, with a special
custom element called <amp-ad>. No ad network provided JavaScript is allowed
to run inside the AMP document. Instead the AMP runtime loads an iframe from a
different origin (via iframe sandbox) as the AMP document and executes the ad
network’s JS inside that iframe sandbox."

While I agree that many current ad scripts prevent websites from fast page
loads, I don't really see the difference here (unless the actual ad network JS
is modified to be faster, too - but then again, why do I need AMP for this?).

~~~
SimeVidas
AMP makes sure that the main content loads first, fully. Currently, ads slow
down pages because their assets “compete” with the page’s primary assets. This
is an important improvement.

~~~
rbinv
Thanks for your input. Asynchronous (or fully deferred) loading of ads is
possible with current tech, but adoption is poor to nonexistent. Maybe AMP (in
combination with preferred ranking treatment by Google) can change this, but I
wish it wasn't necessary.

